# Nashs post game interview



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Not tryin to say anything but, when the interviewer told him that Dallas won, he looked like he said "oh ****" :x lol


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

You guys better not be booing Stevie too now


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Maybe he couldn't believe his luck.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

lol cue amereca


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> You guys better not be booing Stevie too now


Well if we booed Micheal Finley then i don't see a reason why we shouldn't boo Steve Nash. Micheal Finley got waived and Steve Nash left the Mavericks for more money.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

VeN said:


> Not tryin to say anything but, when the interviewer told him that Dallas won, he looked like he said "oh ****" :x lol


Somebody tell him to wear a cup.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Mavericks vs. Suns...who do i root for?


----------



## dk1115 (Aug 27, 2004)

I say root for the Suns. You can be different from everyone else on this board.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

XtaZ606 said:


> Mavericks vs. Suns...who do i root for?


When you root for the Suns, the terrorists have already won.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

t1no said:


> Well if we booed Micheal Finley then i don't see a reason why we shouldn't boo Steve Nash. Micheal Finley got waived and Steve Nash left the Mavericks for more money.


won two MVP awards and has put the Suns back on the NBA map... seems to me like he made the right choice. 

Your Mavs have done just fine without him.

I'll be rooting for your Mavs... it should be a fun series to watch.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Mavericks_Fan said:


> When you root for the Suns, the terrorists have already won.


??????????????????????????


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I like how the Mavs are so easy to love. Look at the amount of people rooting for them. All I gotta say to Suns fans is, Catch more boards than the Mavs and guard the paint.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

At this point in the playoffs, i think every team has an equal shot at the trophy.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

It'll be hard for such a small team to grab more boards but uh...yeah. Anyone have a video clip of this?


----------



## MavsChamp (May 2, 2006)

Yao Mania said:


> You guys better not be booing Stevie too now


Not booing for Nash. No way!

Finley joined the Spurs to Spite his former team and the fans, but Nash joined the Suns for more money. 

I say "more power to you!"

Plus, Dirk is still Nash's daughter's godfather! That's a life-long relationship between these two. I respect that.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Really? Damn, I didn't know these two were THAT tight.

And yeah. The Suns actually offered Fin more money than the Spurs. Fin was chasing a championship. As it turns out, he would have had a better chance at that had he chased the money


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

I feel for Nash the way Philly fans feel about T.O.

If I was in a grocery store and I saw Nash I would start booing...I wouldnt even care about the crazy looks from people...I would follow him around the store pushing my cart and putting random things in it while I booed...Im not talking a low under my breathe boo...Im talking a full breathe from my soul Boo that should get me arrested or at least kicked out of the store...at which I would then stand by the nicest looking car in the parking lot waiting to boo...


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Harsh. I boo Finley because he's a Spur, and because he did so many terrible things for us as a Mav in that last season. I will never boo Nash. He's a Sun, I have nothing against that. And he did FAR more good than he ever did bad.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I would never boo Nash, though he ditched us.


----------

